# Ttmb Logo



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Here's something I was working on back in January and forgot about. Is there anything you'd like to see added, subtracted or changed?


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Great colors.......how 'bout fillin in a bandits mask?


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

How 'bout this?


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Yer on the right track Ray! Now howz about that GOLD TOOTH!


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Yer on the right track Ray! Now howz about that GOLD TOOTH!


He's already got a gold tooth. The posted jpg is so small, it's hard to see. Here's what it looks like blown-up a little larger.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Hmmm. Might have to stick that out a little bit more and nic-name him "Bucky"


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Dorado-Mahi said:


> He's already got a gold tooth. The posted jpg is so small, it's hard to see. Here's what it looks like blown-up a little larger.


Forgive me Dorado-Mahi

Here you go Jack.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Who was that masked fish ...we never got a chance to thank him....but he left this silver fish hook.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

LOL Birdnester! A greenie for that one :rotfl:.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

what about flip floppin the TTMB and the web site address? Might look a bit more balanced. Just a thought.

Other than that, looks great and I like the colors.


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

thats sweet 
I bet it will look good on the back of a shirt as a logo


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

galbayfisher said:


> what about flip floppin the TTMB and the web site address? Might look a bit more balanced. Just a thought.
> 
> Other than that, looks great and I like the colors.


Think you are right about balancing it out galbayfisher. Thanks.


----------

